# Good Space games?



## Citizen66 (May 9, 2013)

I feel a space game is missing from my arsenal. Looking forward to Elite being released but what could tide me over until then? 

I know there's EVE but perhaps that's too much of a time sink. What other decent ones are out there?


----------



## DaRealSpoon (May 9, 2013)

Asteroids?


----------



## tommers (May 9, 2013)

X series are quite good.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 9, 2013)

Xcom?


----------



## Corax (May 9, 2013)

Does KOTOR count?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 9, 2013)

Endless Space. It's like Civ, in space. Sort of. Very pretty.


----------



## yield (May 9, 2013)

tommers said:


> X series are quite good.


The X series


Citizen66 said:


> Xcom?


X-com is great probably my favourite game of last year. It's not a space game though.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 9, 2013)

X: Beyond the Frontier?


----------



## tommers (May 9, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> X: Beyond the Frontier?



I think x3 terrain conflict is the most recent.  There is supposed to be a new one out but not sure it's come yet.

Xcom is very slick and shiny.  Very good for a play through.  I was a bit bored after that though.

Is it just any game set in space?


----------



## Citizen66 (May 9, 2013)

I'm itching for Elite really.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 9, 2013)

I was going to mention Elite as it is the only space game I can remember playing. I couldn't do it though, I couldn't even dock so I don't think I am going to be too qualified to give tip top advice on this thread.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 9, 2013)

Oh there was that starwing, but I was no good at that either.
Jetpac


----------



## editor (May 9, 2013)

I'm still looking to find something to replace Frontier Elite. Best space game ever.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 9, 2013)

FTL?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 9, 2013)

I'd probably quite like to while away a few hours on a computer game but they are all too damn hard. I would say 'these days' but I think they might have always been. I used to have to play them all day as part of my job once and I was still terrible.

There was one level on this game, I think it was the gettaway 2? It was nice and easy and I would have liked to have played it again, but it wouldn't let me go back, I had to move on to another level that I couldn't do.
There should be a game where you are invincible and the controls are easy but make you look like your little man on screen is doing something excellent.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 9, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'd probably quite like to while away a few hours on a computer game but they are all too damn hard. I would say 'these days' but I think they might have always been. I used to have to play them all day as part of my job once and I was still terrible.
> 
> There was one level on this game, I think it was the gettaway 2? It was nice and easy and I would have liked to have played it again, but it wouldn't let me go back, I had to move on to another level that I couldn't do.
> There should be a game where you are invincible and the controls are easy but make you look like your little man on screen is doing something excellent.


 
If you have a computer instead of a console it's called "God Mode."


----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 9, 2013)

Eve ...


----------



## Citizen66 (May 10, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I'd probably quite like to while away a few hours on a computer game but they are all too damn hard. I would say 'these days' but I think they might have always been.



Most of them aren't that hard nowadays. They were punishing in the 80s but the ethos changed a while back, possibly due to more memory being available, to games being a more rewarding experience.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 10, 2013)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> Eve ...
> 
> YouTube Video



I do like the sound of Eve. I don't like the idea of me being sucked into another MMO and also that the combat isn't like a real time sim; you give 'commands' rather than steer and shoot with a joystick.


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2013)

I love X3: Terran Conflict. Really well thought out game, plenty of stuff to do in terms of missions as well as plenty of sandbox, loads of different ships and weaponry, plenty of trading and building your own space stations/factory complexes, combat and exploration.

The initial learning curve is almost vertical mind you so be prepared to be baffled and frustrated at first (and looking for tutorials on youtube!), but it's a very rewarding game once you learn the basics.

Edit to add: The combat in X3:TC is 'proper' with you in control, you can use joystick for exploration and combat and keyboard/mouse for trading and building and menu navigation if you wish. The game also has built in multi-monitor support, so you can easily have the view from your ship on one monitor and maps/menus etc. on another, if you have more than one monitor. It's not necessary though, that's just the cherry on top - you won't be hampered by just using a joystick (or kb+m) and one monitor. And you can also build up a fleet, have them on carriers or fly behind you, and command them into action alongside you for large battles - in that way it manages to combine being in the thick of the action in your own ship, with the tactics of engaging in large multi-ship battles and commanding a fleet - and you can choose to be piloting any of the ships that you own, from the smallest fighter/scout ship, to a large destroyer. It really is a superb game, if you're prepared to sink in a bit of time to learn it.


----------



## Epona (May 11, 2013)

I've been looking for some gameplay footage on youtube and am now itching to play it again, it's just such a bloody good game! I am determined to finish my current game of Skyrim first though.

Attacking one big bastard enemy ship (can't hear the voiceover myself so don't know what was being said):


----------



## tommers (May 11, 2013)

Epona said:


> (can't hear the voiceover myself so don't know what was being said):


 
You're not missing much, just him saying he's fucked. 

Xenon battleship.  Nice.  (or not.)


----------



## Epona (May 11, 2013)

tommers said:


> You're not missing much, just him saying he's fucked.


 
Cool, I always make a point of saying "can't hear the voiceover" in case there is offensive language (racial or sexual orientation type slurs) that I wasn't aware of - I wouldn't knowingly post up anything that included that sort of comment. 

Edit to add: I've been trying to find some "Let's Play" type stuff but most of it seems to be in German or involves "how to splatter your ship against the side of a station in the first few minutes by pretending you know how to dock manually" type gameplay!


----------



## Firky (May 11, 2013)

Eve.

But it will consume you.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 11, 2013)

FTL is good, if "good" means "massive unproductive timesink".

It's definitely very space.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 12, 2013)

Firky said:


> Eve.
> 
> But it will consume you.


 
I think it depends what you're doing.

Sure, if you're in a famous corp that's defending an isolated outpost against impossible odds, then there's a kind of moral pressure not to let your mates down by slacking.

Deep w-space can be so hairy that you don't even _undock_ without a balanced fleet. So again, there's a moral pressure to show up as often as possible to support your mates.

On the other hand, some nice laid-back pirate/hooligan gang in low-sec or NPC controlled 0.0 like Stain or Syndicate, or even in Faction Warfare, participation pressure isn't usually a big issue in my experience.


----------



## tommers (May 12, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> FTL is good, if "good" means "massive unproductive timesink".
> 
> It's definitely very space.



Yeah. FTL ftw.


----------



## Quartz (May 12, 2013)

I enjoyed Darkstar One. There are some good mods based on the Freespace 2 engine.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 12, 2013)

Smugglers 5

Said to be Elite but turn based.

Bit of money off here for the next few days.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 12, 2013)

Or this:



Evochron Mercenary

Good discount on the same site as above.


----------



## tommers (May 12, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Smugglers 5
> 
> Said to be Elite but turn based.
> 
> Bit of money off here for the next few days.




That looks good.  Have you played it?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 12, 2013)

Nope, I just bought it though.


----------



## tommers (May 12, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Nope, I just bought it though.



Ok. Then you have 4 days to let me know.


----------



## tommers (May 12, 2013)

I played the demo. It looks like it could be good but not sure I can afford £15.

And he needs a proofreader.


----------



## tommers (May 12, 2013)

And I can't close it without going into Task Manager.


----------



## Cid (May 12, 2013)

Homeworld/Homeworld 2 for RTS.

Gearbox have just bought the IP interestingly (after the demise of THQ).


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Whoops (sorry).


----------



## Epona (May 21, 2013)

My previous post was btw caused by the fact that I've heard no news of Rebirth for so long (bear in mind it was first scheduled to be released in the 4th quarter of 2011 or 1st q of 2012) that I had kind of forgotten it was in the pipeline, despite being excited for it 2 years ago. We've had Albion Prelude (an addon to X3:TC that people who already purchased TC got for free, Egosoft are bloody superb about giving free DLC to people who bought the game) in the meantime, and Rebirth is still in development but still no concrete release date as far as I can tell.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 21, 2013)

Rez


----------



## golightly (Nov 2, 2013)

Cid said:


> Homeworld/Homeworld 2 for RTS.
> 
> Gearbox have just bought the IP interestingly (after the demise of THQ).


 
I've just seen that Gearbox are remastering Homeworld 1 & 2 and they should appear on Steam.  Also  Blackbird Interactive, who include the original developers of Homeworld, are working with Gearbox to produce a prequel called Homeworld Shipbreakers.

Kokatu


----------



## Mungy (Nov 2, 2013)

tommers said:


> I played the demo. It looks like it could be good but not sure I can afford £15.
> 
> And he needs a proofreader.


I bought it from gog for $9 or something like that today. it's annoying that it doesn't seem to have a windowed mode, which i much prefer so i can keep a track of time - and that is definitely something i need with this as it is addictive. just one more trade run turns into 3 hours lost whilst i amass a few millions space dollars or whatever they would be called. worth $9 if you have it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 2, 2013)

sins of a solar empire rebellion is pretty good


----------



## Silva (Nov 3, 2013)

The space genre shooter seems to have died a fair bit on the past years. Last I remember playing to the end is Tachyon: The Fringe. It has Bruce Campbell on it 

For those still waiting for Elite, you could have a go with HardWar. It's old (15 years, maybe), but has a fan-patch made by one of the developers that allow to run in modern systems (they tried to open source the code, but the copyright holder was unknown). It is quite deep - make money as a trader, bounty hunter, scavenger or pirate.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 3, 2013)

http://elite.frontier.co.uk/

2014....


----------



## snadge (Nov 3, 2013)

Here is a vid by Rooks and Kings, one of the best 'lone wolves' hot droppers, wormhole raiders in Eve and their campaign against Aperture Harmonics, another wormhole Alliance in Eve.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 5, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> http://elite.frontier.co.uk/
> 
> 2014....



I am just waiting for that now really.


----------

